# Amazon keeping body shops in business



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Two different body shops near my primary job, that specialize in commercial vehicles are definitely being kept busy by Amazon vans. One shop has 14 Sprinter vans in various stages of deconstruction/repair, including one that the driver drove over a 4' wall and ripped apart the undercarriage (it's being used as spare parts for the others). The other body shop has 19 Sprinter or other vans marked with Amazon livery markings. 

Another shop that specializes in semi trailer repair has a dozen former XTRA lease AMZN semi trailers in for repair, mostly for cut side or nose panels.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

can you list the colors of the vans, we need to keep this thread going


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> Two different body shops near my primary job, that specialize in commercial vehicles are definitely being kept busy by Amazon vans. One shop has 14 Sprinter vans in various stages of deconstruction/repair, including one that the driver drove over a 4' wall and ripped apart the undercarriage (it's being used as spare parts for the others). The other body shop has 19 Sprinter or other vans marked with Amazon livery markings.
> 
> Another shop that specializes in semi trailer repair has a dozen former XTRA lease AMZN semi trailers in for repair, mostly for cut side or nose panels.


One of the early AMZN CFO was killed by a AMZN delivery van&#128563; Happy Thanksgiving and Merry Christmas &#128563;


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

mbd said:


> One of the early AMZN CFO was killed by a AMZN delivery van&#128563; Happy Thanksgiving and Merry Christmas &#128563;


Bear would have used him for spare parts.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

one day in phila king of prussia amazon hub area. i dropped off a driver to get thier van at a certain time must be team meeting..omg the back lot looked like a trunk junk yard...same as uber drivers cars..cheap money...look at ups trunks how clean they look , at amazons sales are thur the roof. they keep their trucks like shit...reason good drivers wont do that job..
a guy told me under thier new program you must own min 10 trucks leased. they give u $4000 dn to start. he ran the math over and over. told me . it wont say too much , but its a joke $$$..
its nuts they run thier service like this...i can see them subbing out thier van work. but increase pay and rules...give them $24 hr...their drivers suck in city stops..in my door. on my step..wrong house...


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> one day in phila king of prussia amazon hub area. i dropped off a driver to get thier van at a certain time must be team meeting..omg the back lot looked like a trunk junk yard...same as uber drivers cars..cheap money...look at ups trunks how clean they look , at amazons sales are thur the roof. they keep their trucks like shit...reason good drivers wont do that job..
> a guy told me under thier new program you must own min 10 trucks leased. they give u $4000 dn to start. he ran the math over and over. told me . it wont say too much , but its a joke $$$..
> its nuts they run thier service like this...i can see them subbing out thier van work. but increase pay and rules...give them $24 hr...their drivers suck in city stops..in my door. on my step..wrong house...


WTF u talkin' 'bout, Willis?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

To heavy 4 you


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

must be a slow night on the forum ..


----------

